# Eachmall is amazing



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 13, 2015)

Why the fuck does it have so many bad reviews?  I bought a Bluetooth golden PS3 controller from them for $8 + $3 shipping. It would be around $60 at GameStop. I can confirm it works great.

Gateway 3DS I got for $60.01 with free shipping. Like $15 cheaper than other places.

Proof:


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Eachmall.me, correct? They sell a lot of knockoffs (Like Android compatible 'Apple Watch"), but they tell you it's not an Apple Watch. Personally haven't ordered from them, but am considering it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Eachmall.me, correct? They sell a lot of knockoffs (Like Android compatible 'Apple Watch"), but they tell you it's not an Apple Watch. Personally haven't ordered from them, but am considering it.


Yes. They do sell a lot of knock offs, but they also sell a lot of legit stuff.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 13, 2015)

Of course the PS3 controller was only $8. Not only is it third party, but it's mystery third party. Nobody in their right mind is going to pay even $20 for a no name third party controller. As well, I'm reasonably certain it's been easy to find Gateway for between $60 and $65 for awhile now. I mean, the growing in popularity PeachDS sells the Gateway legitimately from within the US for $62.99.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 13, 2015)

The bad reviews are from people not in n.a.
It seems deliveries were stalled for months or lost mostly in the uk.

Ive ordered from them just fine, quicker then other shops which are usually a month wait.


----------



## shadoom (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know the shop you're talking about but look at the controller.
As previously mentioned it is a very very cheaply made knock-off.
The picture is not in incredible high quality but the analog-sticks' plastic looks very low quality and the rest looks even brittle.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-Bluetoot...15?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f37d15823
This one looks slightly better (at least in the promo shots) and is only slightly more expensive (if at all at current exchange rates).

Be careful in the world "wild" web, its dangerous out there.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 14, 2015)

The controller is not, in any way, low quality. If you put a blindfold on me and put either the official PS3 controller or this one, I could not tell a difference. Believe me, I've had bad experience buying cheap 3rd part controllers.

And @Nathan Drake - to some people every couple of dollars counts. PeacDS sells them legit for $63, eachmall sells them legit for $60.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 14, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Why the fuck does it have so many bad reviews?  I bought a Bluetooth golden PS3 controller from them for $8 + $3 shipping. It would be around $60 at GameStop. I can confirm it works great.
> 
> Gateway 3DS I got for $60.01 with free shipping. Like $15 cheaper than other places.
> 
> Proof:


The control will die in a week and the shipping takes forever and if the package goes "missing" your SOL.


DarkFlare69 said:


> The controller is not, in any way, low quality. If you put a blindfold on me and put either the official PS3 controller or this one, I could not tell a difference. Believe me, I've had bad experience buying cheap 3rd part controllers.
> 
> And @Nathan Drake - to some people every couple of dollars counts. PeacDS sells them legit for $63, eachmall sells them legit for $60.


But peachds uses tracking and insurance through USPS for 5$ and you get your stuff in 3-5 days tops and get refunded or your product swapped fast if it's no good.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 14, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> The control will die in a week and the shipping takes forever and if the package goes "missing" your SOL.
> 
> But peachds uses tracking and insurance through USPS for 5$ and you get your stuff in 3-5 days tops and get refunded or your product swapped fast if it's no good.


It won't die, but we'll see. I am patient, so maybe that's why I prefer Eachmall. Good price is more important than good shipping times imo.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 14, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It won't die, but we'll see. I am patient, so maybe that's why I prefer Eachmall. Good price is more important than good shipping times imo.


My friend likes to buy counterfeit stuff and knock offs he's had 3 of those from ebay it will stop working slowly like a button will die then it will fail to turn on once in a while then it will die completely.

Also its not about shipping times (this is a huge bonus) its about safety and reliability if your package gets lost,stolen,or damaged USPS pays the products value.


----------



## Costello (Jun 15, 2015)

some stores can get a bad reputation due to shipping issues.
but the stores know exactly how to make it up to the customers, and sometimes they just won't.
if a customer is extremely unhappy, there are always ways to make it right (refunding or reshipping).
You just need to be able to tell between liars and legit complaints. Some stores are unable to do so, so they treat everyone the same way.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 15, 2015)

+1 for eachmall. I've gotten a few things from them in the past including an AceKard 2i while that was still a thing, as well as a Gateway, which has served me well. They also have good sales often, although I don't buy from them because it's stuff I don't really need.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 15, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> My friend likes to buy counterfeit stuff and knock offs he's had 3 of those from ebay it will stop working slowly like a button will die then it will fail to turn on once in a while then it will die completely.
> 
> Also its not about shipping times (this is a huge bonus) its about safety and reliability if your package gets lost,stolen,or damaged USPS pays the products value.


I don't doubt it, but I'm not gonna say it won't or it will until ir actually happens



Team Fail said:


> +1 for eachmall. I've gotten a few things from them in the past including an AceKard 2i while that was still a thing, as well as a Gateway, which has served me well. They also have good sales often, although I don't buy from them because it's stuff I don't really need.


Yeah, a lot of the stuff is relair parts or other stuff. But they do also have s lot of good DS Flashcarts and controllers.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 15, 2015)

So after reading through this thread and reading through the mixed reviews on resellerratings.com I decided to take the plunge last night and order something from eachmall (just to test the waters). I only ordered a screen protector for the Wii U gamepad as the total with (air mail shipping) was only $2.73 (USD) so if it never shows or w/e its no big deal . I just want to see if they're are actually good to deal with. Found one of the cheapest things that I could actually use and ordered it . I've been a frequent lurker of other chinese "wholesalers" like dhgate and some others (drawing a blank atm), but never actually ordered from any of them.... First time for everything lol.

For those wondering, at the time of my purchase last night, the only credit card processor available to me here in the States was Tenpay. I've yet to receive any sort of emails/messages requesting additional verification info (for anti-fraud purposes) like others have stated they needed when paying for the first time with Tenpay. Either they just haven't gotten around to it yet (weekend) or they're just going to "let it slide" because the purchase amount is so low this time. Even if they do request additional info, its not THAT big a deal. Its actually common practice, the first time you use a lot of payment methods, I'm not sure why so many people are "up in arms" about this. Simply take of photo of what they request and black out all the sensitive info (DOB, drivers license/id #, SSN etc etc). They just want to make sure the name on your card matches your Credit card etc.

People who use paypal often forget that Paypal even requests this type of stuff when you initially sign up and link a credit card/debit card or bank account to your account. I once went through a period when I was selling a LOT of stuff using paypal as my processor (higher volume than usual, I use to run a couple of online shops) and they asked during this period of high purchase traffic, several times for additional verification info from me, to make sure it was actually me, and not joe schmoe who hacked into my account and was making bank.....


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 15, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> So after reading through this thread and reading through the mixed reviews on resellerratings.com I decided to take the plunge last night and order something from eachmall (just to test the waters). I only ordered a screen protector for the Wii U gamepad as the total with (air mail shipping) was only $2.73 (USD) so if it never shows or w/e its no big deal . I just want to see if they're are actually good to deal with. Found one of the cheapest things that I could actually use and ordered it . I've been a frequent lurker of other chinese "wholesalers" like dhgate and some others (drawing a blank atm), but never actually ordered from any of them.... First time for everything lol.
> 
> For those wondering, at the time of my purchase last night, the only credit card processor available to me here in the States was Tenpay. I've yet to receive any sort of emails/messages requesting additional verification info (for anti-fraud purposes) like others have stated they needed when paying for the first time with Tenpay. Either they just haven't gotten around to it yet (weekend) or they're just going to "let it slide" because the purchase amount is so low this time. Even if they do request additional info, its not THAT big a deal. Its actually common practice, the first time you use a lot of payment methods, I'm not sure why so many people are "up in arms" about this. Simply take of photo of what they request and black out all the sensitive info (DOB, drivers license/id #, SSN etc etc). They just want to make sure the name on your card matches your Credit card etc.
> 
> People who use paypal often forget that Paypal even requests this type of stuff when you initially sign up and link a credit card/debit card or bank account to your account. I once went through a period when I was selling a LOT of stuff using paypal as my processor (higher volume than usual, I use to run a couple of online shops) and they asked during this period of high purchase traffic, several times for additional verification info from me, to make sure it was actually me, and not joe schmoe who hacked into my account and was making bank.....


It will take a while to ship, but it will show up some day


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 15, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It will take a while to ship, but it will show up some day



Ya I'm already aware, I neglected to mention that I do order stuff from overseas quite a bit. Just not from one of these wholesaler sites. I'm familiar with customs holdups etc etc etc. I also chose the cheapest shipping available (knowing it wouldn't have tracking info or anything) for the sole purpose of testing this out. I wanted to spend as little as possible, that way if the item never shows or its complete garbage, there's no real loss lol. I'm willing to eat the $2.73 I spent, its no big deal.... lol

Also @DarkFlare69 just out of pure curiousity (I don't own any of the nintendo handhelds, nor am I allowed to purchase flashcards or any of that stuff for Nintendo products anymore as I'm an indie developer) that gateway you received, was it actually legit or a knockoff pretending to be the real deal? Were you able to actually confirm its legitimacy on the manufacturers website? Don't bother answering for the controller, that answer is obvious lol


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 16, 2015)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Ya I'm already aware, I neglected to mention that I do order stuff from overseas quite a bit. Just not from one of these wholesaler sites. I'm familiar with customs holdups etc etc etc. I also chose the cheapest shipping available (knowing it wouldn't have tracking info or anything) for the sole purpose of testing this out. I wanted to spend as little as possible, that way if the item never shows or its complete garbage, there's no real loss lol. I'm willing to eat the $2.73 I spent, its no big deal.... lol
> 
> Also @DarkFlare69 just out of pure curiousity (I don't own any of the nintendo handhelds, nor am I allowed to purchase flashcards or any of that stuff for Nintendo products anymore as I'm an indie developer) that gateway you received, was it actually legit or a knockoff pretending to be the real deal? Were you able to actually confirm its legitimacy on the manufacturers website? Don't bother answering for the controller, that answer is obvious lol


It's actually legit


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Jun 18, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It's actually legit



Order status has been updated, the item shipped . Now we play the waiting game . Customs and the fact that I paid for the cheapest shipping available


----------

